# dispiace / dispiacciono



## MCGF

Ho un dubbio con questa frase: 

Mi *dispiace/dispiaciono* i miei sbagli

Non so se devo mettere il verbo in singolare oppure plurale.

Grazie d'anticipo

Emecé


----------



## Talant

Ciao,

Io penso que devere mettere "dispiaciono"


----------



## Jana337

Talant said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> Io penso que che devere si debba/tu debba (congiuntivo) mettere "dispiacciono"


 Attenti: (dis)piacciono si scrive con due "c".

Dal punto di vista grammaticale è corretto il plurale ma secondo me nessun madrelingua userebbe questa frase. Es como "a mí no me gustan mis errores". No creo que tú quisiste decir eso, ¿verdad?

(¡No dudes en corregirme!)

Però non sono madrelingua. 

Jana


----------



## MCGF

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Attenti: (dis)piacciono si scrive con due "c".
> 
> Dal punto di vista grammaticale è corretto il plurale ma secondo me nessun madrelingua userebbe questa frase. Es como "a mí no me gustan mis errores". No creo que tú quisiste decir eso, ¿verdad?
> 
> (¡No dudes en corregirme!)
> 
> Però non sono madrelingua.
> 
> Jana



No, la frase en español es: "Siento los errores (posibles que haya cometido)"

Atención de no confundir:
Mi piace = me gusta
Non mi piace = no me gusta
Mi dispiace = lo siento


----------



## comeunanuvola

MCGF said:
			
		

> Ho un dubbio con questa frase:
> 
> Mi *dispiace*/dispiaciono  per i miei sbagli/errori
> 
> Non so se devo mettere il verbo in singolare oppure plurale.
> 
> Grazie d'anticipo
> 
> Emecé


 

Anche se forse "suona" meglio:

Perdonami per i miei sbagli
Chiedo scusa per i miei sbagli
Scusami se ho sbagliato


----------



## MCGF

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Anche se forse "suona" meglio:
> 
> Perdonami per i miei sbagli
> Chiedo scusa per i miei sbagli
> Scusami se ho sbagliato



Ok. Non ero sicura se potevo dirlo così. 

Un'altra domanda: con quelle frasi che mi hai detto, si può interpretare che si trattano degli sbagli di scrittura, ciò é, non é che io ho fatto qualcosa male, ma mi riferisco al mio italiano, si capisce??


----------



## esteban

MCGF said:
			
		

> Ok. Non ero sicura se potevo dirlo così.
> 
> Un'altra domanda: con quelle frasi che mi hai detto, si può interpretare che si trattano degli sbagli di scrittura, ciò é, non é che io ho fatto qualcosa male, ma mi riferisco al mio italiano, si capisce??


 
Ciao MCGF,

Io direi di sì. Personalmente sceglierei la seconda opzione _chiedo scusa per i miei sbagli (d'italiano) _perché le altre due sono un po' troppo formali secondo me. Dopo tutto si tratta solo di un errore linguistico. Se invece fosse qualcosa di più serio oppure qualcosa per cui ti dispiace davvero allora la prima e la seconda sarebbero più naturali.
Comunque ricordati che non sono di madre lingua italiana, forse ti conviene aspettare altre risposte...

esteban


----------



## comeunanuvola

Allora potresti usare la parola "errore"

Scusami per i miei errori di ortografia (scrittura) o di espressione

Oppure:
Scusami se non mi esprimo (o scrivo) bene nella tua lingua

Pero pienso que non tienes que disculparte para esto.

La palabra "Sbaglio" usual se refiere a una mala accion o palabras.


----------



## MCGF

comeunanuvola said:
			
		

> Pero pienso que no tienes que disculparte por esto.


Grazie


----------



## Jana337

MCGF said:
			
		

> No, la frase en español es: "Siento los errores (posibles que haya cometido)"
> 
> Atención de no confundir:
> Mi piace = me gusta
> Non mi piace = no me gusta
> Mi dispiace = lo siento


Lo so.  Ho provato a tradurre la tua frase letteralmente perché secondo me non aveva molto senso.

Grazie comunque, 

Jana


----------



## primo_cerchio

Io direi mi dispiace PER i miei errori


----------



## saia

Ciao,
anche io direi "mi dispiace per i miei errori" o "scusa per i miei sbagli".


----------



## MCGF

Grazie A Tutti


----------



## claudine2006

Mi dispiace per gli sbagli che ho commesso.


----------



## Necsus

MCGF said:
			
		

> Ho un dubbio con questa frase:
> Mi *dispiace/dispiacciono* i miei sbagli
> Non so se devo mettere il verbo al singolare oppure al plurale.
> Grazie in anticipo


Ciao, MCGF.
'Dispiacere' è un verbo intransitivo, non può reggere direttamente il complemento (oggetto), ma necessita di una preposizione, che in questo caso è 'per/di':
"mi dispiace per i mei errori".


----------



## mangohomme

Depende, MCGF:
Mi dispiaccioni i miei sbagli - Mis errores me desagradan.
Perdonami per i miei sbagli - Perdoname por mis errores.


----------



## magomaghetti

Ciao a tutti, anche se il thread e' un po' vecchio mi sento di rispondere per risolvere i problemi di chi consultera' in futuro il forum.
Prima di tutto la frase "mi dispiacciono i miei sbagli" e' corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale ma suona veramente antica e direi che non va bene.
Non credo neanche sia facile per un italiano moderno capire bene che cosa significa, anche perche' un po' ovvia e inutile(chi direbbe il contrario?cioe' che gli piacciono i propri sbagli?).
"Perdonami per i miei sbagli" e' una frase che ha una sfumatura solenne,cioe' molto seria e gli sbagli di cui si parla non sono certo di carattere linguistico.Infatti la parola piu' corretta e' "errori".
Errore e' il termine con cui di solito si indica cio' che e' sbagliato parlando di lingua , grammatica, ortografia ,etc.
Il sostantivo "sbaglio" da' l'idea di una cattiva azione o una scelta sbagliata.Lo stesso si puo' dire anche dell'espressione "scusami se ho sbagliato"(a me fa venire in mente una persona che parla con un amico o un partner,per esempio):si tratta di un momento molto serio in cui tu chiedi scusa per un errore che riconosci di aver fatto nei confronti di qualcuno.
Invece le frasi "scusami per i miei errori" oppure "scusa i miei errori..","scusa se non parlo bene" sono piu' vicine alla realta' del parlato ,se intendi scusarti per un italiano non perfetto.
Infine una puntualizzazione importante: "mi dispiace per i miei errori" puo' andare bene anche se suona un po' male, ma ho letto un intervento che rischia di confondere le idee per quanto riguarda l'analisi logica di quest'espressione. Il verbo dispiacere e' intransitivo ma (attenzione!!!) quello che dice Necsus e' improprio perche' quello che viene scambiato per complemento oggetto in realta' e' il SOGGETTO del verbo dispiacere.Mi spiego meglioroprio perche' il verbo non regge il complemento oggetto quello che puo' sembrare l'oggetto diretto in realta' e' il soggetto.
cioe'  supponiamo che la frase "mi dispiacciono i miei errori" sia la nostra frase, allora la costruzione lineare e' questa:

I miei errori (soggetto)+ dispiacciono(predicato verbale)+ mi= a me(complemento di termine=oggetto indiretto)

oppure mi dispiace per i miei errori 
dispiace(pred. verbale)+ a me(compl.di termine)+ per i miei errori(complemento di causa) 
cioe' IL SOGGETTO QUI NON C'E' (e' una costruzione particolare perche' si decide di usare un complemento per spiegare il senso del dispiacersi) ma non c'e' nemmeno complemento oggetto e non ci sara' mai perche' tutto quello che dispiace e' in realta' il soggetto dell'azione!

sono madrelingua.
spero di essere stato utile..
ciao a tutti


----------

